# I Need Logo Help..............



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have spent hours trying to sort out the logo on the dial for one of the new watches.

Which one do you like best ? Any other logo suggestions ? I need to get this one sorted soon.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I like 1 and 3 (logo in 2 is too big)


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The top one looks just right to me, it seems to match the numerals, the other two have RLT in a font that don't look right on a busy dial, IMO.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Roy - that looks interesting







- would it be quartz, automatic or manual wind - love the date display too









As regards the logo - like both the middle & bottom one but the bottom one just pips it for me. Have you thought about combining the L & T or maybe using a different font or using a combination of upper & lower case letters (lower case for the L (l) for example).


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

Number 1 has much more class than the other two in my humble opinion, I do like a nice, understated sans serif...

A moonphase chrono coming then?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

First. Small/unobtrusive.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

As Barrymore might say 'top, middle or bottom?'

The top dial is stunning IMHO


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

top one...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Automatic Moonphase Triple Calendar Chrono with decorated Valjoux movement.

Within Two weeks if I can sort out the logo.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

It is a tough one but the first one seems to be scaled about right and does appear to suit the busier dial.

As Mark says the font seems to suit the numbering better.

I would prefer RLT England on my dial, rather than including the Watch Co which makes it sound too old worldly for me.

Toby


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)

i like number 1 best


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Top one looks best to me.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

First one for me as well

Cheers Mal


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

First one IMO.

You can't fit RLT "Moonie" on the dial














?

I would like to see one watch with "RLT since 1987, England" on the dial, but this is not it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Top one with 1987 added


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Roy said:


> Yes Automatic Moonphase Triple Calendar Chrono with decorated Valjoux movement.
> 
> Within Two weeks if I can sort out the logo.
> 
> ...


Never mind which dial - I'll take it now! How many of these are you proposing to make Roy - I hope you have planned for something in the 100s, or it will be murder on the sales floor...?

Nick


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Top one with 1987 added
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, but would like with and without pics


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

No 1 for me

Richard


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

nickk said:


> Never mind which dial - I'll take it now! How many of these are you proposing to make Roy - I hope you have planned for something in the 100s, or it will be murder on the sales floor...?
> 
> Nick
> 
> ...


I will be making 10 initially.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The problem with the first one (for me anyway) is that "RLT Watch Co." intrudes into the circle defined by the hour batons.

I'd prefer the second or third versions, but in the font used for the first one...

... if that makes sense









Whatever, it looks like it's going to be a very desirable watch


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)

Roy said:


> nickk said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind which dial - I'll take it now! How many of these are you proposing to make Roy - I hope you have planned for something in the 100s, or it will be murder on the sales floor...?
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I bet the phone & Email lines to Bridlington are already jammed with hopeful customers


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think No1 has continuity with the other RLT models


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

First one I think.

Second one too big, prefer the wording of the first one to the third.

Looks nice!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Top one with 1987 added
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll third that


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I bet the phone & Email lines to Bridlington are already jammed with hopeful customers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not securing any yet and of course if they sell,







, then I should be able to make some more after the other models that I am producing this month.

I can only make small quantities at once as I have another five new models in production and not enough time.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here is one more before we make a decision.

Once I have made the printing plate then I am not altering it.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> The problem with the first one (for me anyway) is that "RLT Watch Co." intrudes into the circle defined by the hour batons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you mean Rich and it's a good point







.

The logo should be contained within the theoretical "fourth subdial circle"







.


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Hmmm..... top or middle for me

Slightly prefer the middle because it looks nice and central to the top & bottom halves of the dial.

However, the middle _may possibly _be a little large when the hands ahve been fitted?









I'd be happy to see the '1987' on there if it was 'since 1987'







as it gives context









Looking at the RLT20 currently on my wrist (yep it's on me wrist AGAIN!), I prefer the Times New Roman (?







) font that is used (ie. as on the middle one)

.....Thats my 2p in the melting pot, but......all a question of personal taste I spose...

This its safe to say it'll be an awsome watch when its done tho'


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It's either 2 or 4 now







.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Got to be the first one - it's classy yet simple and doesn't draw too much attention away from the dial itself.


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

I'd like dial four on mine please - not too worried about the other 9...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

raketakat said:


> It's either 2 or 4 now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Number 2 for me









I think it will scale down better than all the others.

Also, 'RLT' looks good in the serif font - maybe this should be consistent across the whole range, forming part of the RLT identity?

'Watch Co.' should be aligned with the 3 baton









'RLT established 1987', or similar, is something for the case back IMO.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, the dial is busy enough , I'm going with this one and will put 1987 on a different watch.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm think the new dial number 4


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Yup 1 and 4 now.

All these test prints could leave some scope for a number of specials









Anyway can't wait for the finished product. Could it be a Speedy alike, wonder what movement it is going to be, will it have a rotating bezel or tachymeter scale. So many uncertainties









Can we see some drawings or something









Toby


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> wonder what movement it is going to be


Valjoux 7751


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Ok, the dial is busy enough , I'm going with this one and will put 1987 on a different watch.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

The first one. Definitely, without a doubt. Can't wait to see the finished product!

Andrew.


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

Perfect dial choice I think.

As it's not quartz, I'd imagine it's the kind of watch you would make a point of keeping running, I'd hate to have it stop on me.

Imagine having to set the time, day, date, month AND moonphase. You'd never get to work.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

DynamiteD said:


> Perfect dial choice I think.
> 
> As it's not quartz, I'd imagine it's the kind of watch you would make a point of keeping running, I'd hate to have it stop on me.
> 
> ...


I have wondered that as well.

Do you think it has a quick set moon









Toby


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ironpants said:


> DynamiteD said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect dial choice I think.
> ...


Yes quick set moon, day and date.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Roy said:


> Yes quick set moon, day and date.


Right I'm hooked Roy, how do you quickset the moon phase with all the ascending and decending days etc. Do oyu need a chart so you can tell how many days before or after the full moon you are







?

Toby


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ironpants said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes quick set moon, day and date.
> ...


There are lots of sites showing the current moon phases, here is a good one : http://www.shetline.com/java/moonphase/moonphase.html


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)

This is getting interesting, i could be very interested in ordering, depending on the price point


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Price will be very reasonable for a watch of this quality.

I will post some pictures of the completed item sometime next week.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> ←
> ​










I like it


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Roy said:


> Price will be very reasonable for a watch of this quality.
> 
> I will post some pictures of the completed item sometime next week.
> 
> ...


hmm - think I'll sell both children just in case - the standard chrono might be nice as well.

Looking forward to the pics. I'm too young to remember the RLT20 goldrush - bit too early to be opening a waiting-list though, I expect?

Hope all goes well with the build, Roy.

nick


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like Electro Hawk's logo.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> Ok, the dial is busy enough , I'm going with this one and will put 1987 on a different watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that you made the right decision there Roy. Any news on the cases you intend to use? Black-faced Valjoux 7751 watches can look good with coin-edge bezels.

cheers

Dave


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

DaveE said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, the dial is busy enough , I'm going with this one and will put 1987 on a different watch.
> ...


Please no coin edge bezel or onion crown, they just don't do it for me! I'm still unsure about the moonphase, I've never really gone for them but if everything is quickset it should be useable.

So let me get this straight. The expensive festive period has just finished leaving most of us brassic, Five (FIVE!) new RLT's are coming shortly, you mentioned the possibility of an RLT sale, there is an RLT20 in the sales forum still pleading for someone to take it home... I need my new year non-smoking resolution to stick this time as I sense a few purchases on the horizon and need the money!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

That EPOS is nice... i doubt Roy would go coin edged as its a bit too much like the RLT4 Chrono (RLT8?) Personally i like the coin edge look....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have deleted the pics of the Epos, I hope you do not mind Dave







.

The case is not going to be anything like this.

It is not coin edged so I do not want people to be confused as to what the end result will look like.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Someone just asked me on the phone if it is going to be Electric.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> Someone just asked me on the phone if it is going to be Electric.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You see







. The demand is out there














.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Roy said:


> Someone just asked me on the phone if it is going to be Electric.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Someone just asked me on the phone if it is going to be Electric.Â
> ...


The time is right for an `Electric` or even `Hummer` revival


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Someone just asked me on the phone if it is going to be Electric.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















It wasn't me Roy, honest, although I can disguise my voice sometimes....

Looking forward to the first RLT Electric


----------



## threean2 (Dec 31, 2005)

Roy said:


> Here is one more before we make a decision.
> 
> Once I have made the printing plate then I am not altering it.
> 
> ...


My vote is for this one!


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Can't wait to see the pics of this one (and the other new chrrono)









..........oooh what will it look like. Its set to be a stunner tho' I'm sure.

Good luck with them all Roy, and if you feel the need to drip feed us some of the details between now and the final pics to tempt us all even more, then please do


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> I have deleted the pics of the Epos, I hope you do not mind Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fine Roy, I don't mind at all. I wasn't trying to second guess your final design, I just wanted to show what a black-faced watch with the Valjoux 7751 can look like. Other designs are also attractive and I could have shown a Jacques Lemans or a Zeno, the latter of which does not have an onion crown or a coin-edge bezel.

BTW, how many of the RLT triple-date moonphase with modified Valjoux 7733 did you make/sell? Very nice and sort of like a Chronoswiss with the silver case


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

DaveE said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I have deleted the pics of the Epos, I hope you do not mind Dave
> ...


Roy, on the subject of triple-date monnphase chronographs, how many RLT triple-date moonphase with modified Valjoux 7733 did you make?

cheers

Dave


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

DaveE said:


> Roy, on the subject of triple-date monnphase chronographs, how many RLT triple-date moonphase with modified Valjoux 7733 did you make?
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...


Only two pieces were made.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Roy, on the subject of triple-date monnphase chronographs, how many RLT triple-date moonphase with modified Valjoux 7733 did you make?
> ...


Did you sell both or did you keep one? Those movements are like rocking horse s**t. The Valjoux 7733/7734 moonphase with single-date is rare; the triple-date must be very rare.

Dave


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

DaveE said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > DaveE said:
> ...


Both were sold.


----------

